# Starting Up (Some Very Important Questions)



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

I am currently finishing up the website for a new clothing company that I will be starting. I have a few quick questions.

1. What is the easiest way to get my company logo and name, trademarked or patented?

2. What are the laws for selling, do I need a sellers license or any type of license?

3. What other things do I need to know, on the legal side.


Basically I have everything ready to start selling. But I need advice on where to get my company name and logo patented or trademarked. I would also like to know the laws and logistics of selling clothing.

Thanks Again,

Kendal Roper


ps. I have been doing research, and I did search the forums before posting. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

1. Go to United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page for information about TM and/or patents. 

2. Transactions for the sale of goods is governed mainly by sales laws of each state. Every state, with the exception of Louisiana, has adopted, Article Two of the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) as the main body of law regulating transactions in goods. Transactions between merchants and consumers and those solely between merchants are regulated by Part Two. 

3. Legally, #2 is not even the tip of the iceberg. There are laws governing every aspect of your business: Structure/organization, Finance/Accounting, Contracts, Liability, Assets/Property, etc. Google Commercial Law.

I might suggest doing a LOT more research before you start a company. Your questions make me believe you're not quite ready.


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

MoustacheKC said:


> 1. Go to United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page for information about TM and/or patents.
> 
> 2. Transactions for the sale of goods is governed mainly by sales laws of each state. Every state, with the exception of Louisiana, has adopted, Article Two of the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) as the main body of law regulating transactions in goods. Transactions between merchants and consumers and those solely between merchants are regulated by Part Two.
> 
> ...



You're making it seem way harder than i think it actually is. Apparently I only need a business license and a tax id number.

My question is, if I live in San Diego but I am at school in Seattle, Washington, do i get a business license for both states or just one? (its an online company)


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you going for sole or LLC?


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

Sole ownership.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

kendalroper said:


> Sole ownership.


Awesome!!!!! the cheaper move. Get your seller's permit ($35.00) and your set.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

MoustacheKC said:


> 1. Go to United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page for information about TM and/or patents.
> 
> 2. Transactions for the sale of goods is governed mainly by sales laws of each state. Every state, with the exception of Louisiana, has adopted, Article Two of the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) as the main body of law regulating transactions in goods. Transactions between merchants and consumers and those solely between merchants are regulated by Part Two.
> 
> ...


Who wrote this?


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

Sellers permit for which state? California or Washington. My home is in California. I am at school in Washington. The will be selling clothes online.

And is it a sellers permit or a business license?


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

young Robb said:


> Who wrote this?


*MoustacheKC*


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

kendalroper said:


> *MoustacheKC*


Ohhhh he/she isn't wrong though. The person just went into more depth. You were going for a simple answer right? or something else?


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

Yah.
I'm going for the simple answer.

To have an online retail store, What do I need?

I have a Employer Identification Number (EIN). I was wondering what other licenses I need to sell. ie (business license, or sellers permit).

-Kendal Roper


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

kendalroper said:


> Yah.
> I'm going for the simple answer.
> 
> To have an online retail store, What do I need?
> ...


You have the EIN already which is great, so the only thing left is the seller's permit. Since your a sole ownership you have less paperwork to fill out, but your personal assets are at risk. Just remember when filing your taxes use Schedule C form. I have that form if you need it. You don't need the business license.


----------



## kendalroper (Feb 14, 2008)

young Robb said:


> You have the EIN already which is great, so the only thing left is the seller's permit. Since your a sole ownership you have less paperwork to fill out, but your personal assets are at risk. Just remember when filing your taxes use Schedule C form. I have that form if you need it. You don't need the business license.


Thanks for your help over AIM.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

kendalroper said:


> Thanks for your help over AIM.


No problem at all


----------

